# 20.7.1 Release Notes



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We will be updating boxes to 20.7.1 this month. If you would like to be one of the first to receive it, you can sign up at TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.1)

Here are some of the changes in this release:

- "My Video Providers" has been renamed to "Add & Manage Video Apps"
- Clear QAM Scan supported on BOLT and BOLT+
- Fixes an intermittent signal issue on Series5
- Fixes a macro-blocking and sound issue with Netflix
- Fixes issues related to V58 and V53 errors over live TV
- Fixes issues related to "HDMI Not Permitted" errors
- Fixes an issue where My Shows settings kept reverting to defaults (sorting, filtering, left column display)
- Fixes an issue where quickly navigating long My Shows lists would slow everything down
- Fixes an issue related to V312 errors and apps
- Fixes an issue related to HDMI Audio pass-through to A/V receivers
- Fixes issues related to audio missing and a magenta screen after reboot
- Fixes an issue related to "Problem Streaming" message when watching a show downloaded to an iOS device
- Fixes an issue where Minis could watch Live TV via MoCA but not recordings from My Shows


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you very much, release notes are much appreciated.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Does this release fix the intermittent but recoverable after a few rewinds audio dropouts that many of us have had for some time now?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Does this release fix the intermittent but recoverable after a few rewinds audio dropouts that many of us have had for some time now?


If you mean the odd audio dropouts, not for me.

For the more serious issue, it seems so: With 20.6.3, Roamio Pro reverts to PCM audio while saying it's sending Dolby


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank You, Margret, for this detailed information regarding the new update!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dang, the release doesn't do anything for me, as I haven't been having any of these issues.

Oh, wait--that's good, right?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

> - Fixes an issue related to HDMI Audio pass-through to A/V receivers


As stated in other threads this issue is fixed. I just spent about a half an hour testing this and I now have no issues to report.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

For me, I think the only issue on this list that I've experienced is the left-column thing in 'My Shows' and having to change it back, several times a week. That's annoying, but they have some kind of WAY bigger problems to sort out.

Sounds like some series are more problematic than others. I went from Series 2 to Series 4 and now I still run one Series 4 and a Series 6.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Margret, thanks!

I've had a couple of spontaneous reboots, should I just call regular support?

It was fairly easy to re-create. I had a recording on Bolt+ #2, and I tried to play the recording from Bolt+ #1 ... I'd hit play, and the box would reboot. Happened twice yesterday.

I just wasn't sure if TiVo automatically gets logs when a box spontaneously reboots?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> If you mean the odd audio dropouts, not for me.
> 
> For the more serious issue, it seems so: With 20.6.3, Roamio Pro reverts to PCM audio while saying it's sending Dolby


I was afraid of that. As I've noted elsewhere, I'm certain it's never going to be fixed, it's something we'll just have to live with until/if we get newer hardware that doesn't have the problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Fixes an issue where quickly navigating long My Shows lists would slow everything down


Hmmm... Here's hoping this decreases our reboots on our 8TB Roamio Pro w/ a couple hundred OnePasses.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I just submitted my request. I turned on my TV today, no sound from my Bolt+. This has happened before, so I restarted my Bolt+ and now it's working fine. However, my TiVo Minis are not. I get a V53 error. I thought I'd solved this error months ago. I tried a Restart and Clear and Delete Everything on my Minis and the problem is still there.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

I've had two other issues that this release appears to have fixed that don't seem to be mentioned above:

On my Bolt, HDMI handshaking with my 4K capable Onkyo Receiver and 4K LG OLED TV would fail miserably whenever I tried enabling the 4K passthrough Video mode. This is fixed now and 4K passthrough mode is working.
On my Bolt and multiple Roamios, it would almost always crash and reboot whenever I selected "delete everything from this folder". This is now fixed also.
Jeff


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you for posting this here Margret!

Scott


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

My Bolt updated to 20.7.1 (I think last night) but did not notify me it had been updated. Usually (like at least the last two updates) I get a message popup saying my box was updated. Was it perhaps that I had signed up for the priority update?

Paul


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> My Bolt updated to 20.7.1 (I think last night) but did not notify me it had been updated. Usually (like at least the last two updates) I get a message popup saying my box was updated. Was it perhaps that I had signed up for the priority update?
> 
> Paul


I don't think there was a message for this update. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks the update seem es

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Still no cure for bad data


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

One improvement not mentioned was that Roamios and Premieres now have "Keep Until I Delete" as an option under recording defaults just like Bolts have had for a while now.


----------



## RSCHOON (Sep 7, 2013)

What are the chances this finally fixes the signs issues on the Roamio after getting new updates? This is the one that is a year and a half old and requires me to power down my box multiple times for 45 mins to sorely recover my signal. It's been great </sarcasm>

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

pgoelz said:


> My Bolt updated to 20.7.1 (I think last night) but did not notify me it had been updated. Usually (like at least the last two updates) I get a message popup saying my box was updated. Was it perhaps that I had signed up for the priority update?
> 
> Paul


I haven't seen the "updated" message in at least a year, now, across my two Minis & Elite (despite having received updates).

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CybrFyre said:


> I haven't seen the "updated" message in at least a year, now, across my two Minis & Elite (despite having received update


That must be a Premiere/Mini problem. With 20.6.3 I received 4 messages on each Roamio, one for each RC number. All were the same. Last was 1/7/17. My Mini never received any messages.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you, Margret!


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

The one thing that I would love to see added to the Roamio and Bolt series of machines is one of the "LIVE" streaming services such as 'SLING' or "PS-VUE' with local recording enabled! My cable service just raised their rates again and I find I might be forced to drop cable service, and if I do the I don't need the machines that I have! So TIVO would also lose a customer in the process/change.


----------



## JPav80 (Mar 1, 2017)

I see in the release notes a fix for Netflix macroblocking. I am curious if anyone has seen macroblocking within the Hulu and HBO Go apps as well. It seems since the last update (20.6.3 RC16) I have noticed that on occasion (a couple times per hour of viewing). Not sure if it something wrong with my Bolt but I am guessing not since it never affects live or DVR'd viewing.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you Margret! We always appreciate your input on this forum!


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

It would be great if TiVo could roll out these updates sooner than later


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jetspeedz said:


> It would be great if TiVo could roll out these updates sooner than later


That's what the "TiVo Priority Update Request" form is _supposedly_ for, those who want/need the update ASAP.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

Even signing up it takes weeks. Last time it took almost 3 weeks to get the update after signing up. Not very expedient.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jetspeedz said:


> Even signing up it takes weeks. Last time it took almost 3 weeks to get the update after signing up. Not very expedient.


"_supposedly_"


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

So far, so good. I've not had to hide categories every couple of days since getting this update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> That's what the "TiVo Priority Update Request" form is _supposedly_ for, those who want/need the update ASAP.


Only this time it doesn't work. At least not for me. Typically I get the updates in the first few days. But it's been around two weeks since I first added some TiVos to the priority list. And then last week I added the rest of the TiVos. And still nothing on any of them.(at least as of last night)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hmm... I guess all my TiVos got the update at some point today. They all had a pending restart. Even all the Minis.
I don't think I've ever had all my TiVos get the update at the same time before.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Same here, all my TiVos got updated today also.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Hmm... I guess all my TiVos got the update at some point today. They all had a pending restart. Even all the Minis.
> I don't think I've ever had all my TiVos get the update at the same time before.


Perhaps that is related to guide update being late? Daily Guide Updates


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Been updating after a reboot, for about 10 minutes, then I see a flash screen "May take an hour or longer" NOOOOO I gotta see 24.. then about 5 seconds later, it came online whew... 
Teach me for doing all 3 tivos at same time, next time......


----------



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

Would this have caused my Mini's to only show the "my shows" list in SD vs the old way? It's only in that format when I am looking for shows on my old premiere and not my roamio


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps that is related to guide update being late? Daily Guide Updates


Boxes that download the software update won't update the guide data until after the update is installed, but that wouldn't explain why the guide is 3 days behind nor why it's an issue for people who already got 20.7.1.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I sure wish they would fix the missing Season/Episode info on the Info Bar for MRS streaming. This info has been missing about 2 years.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this is most likely my cable feed, because it is present on all TiVo DVRs, but thought I would ask. My RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected do not show any anomalies, and my signal levels are very good.

I am having quite a few brief Audio drop-outs and horizontal Video tearing, across multiple channels since the update. Is anyone else experiencing this.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

CoxInPHX said:


> I think this is most likely my cable feed, because it is present on all TiVo DVRs, but thought I would ask. My RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected do not show any anomalies, and my signal levels are very good.
> 
> I am having quite a few brief Audio drop-outs and horizontal Video tearing, across multiple channels since the update. Is anyone else experiencing this.


No audio dropouts that I've noticed, but I have noticed the video tearing on various channels on Cox Oklahoma. Noticed it on Discovery last night and HGTV this afternoon.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

No audio dropouts here with 20.7.1 on my Bolt+, but I did notice some transient, thin horizontal lines of video tearing on my recording of Friday night's _Blue Bloods_. Haven't seen it since, so fingers crossed it was an anomaly.









That screen cap is from a mini that's still on 20.6.3.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm posting this here since it's related to the release but I have two Roamio boxes. When the first one received the update, I noticed that when going from a real time video screen to any menu without video (hence PCM), there is a much longer delay before I hear the sound effects. It used to be immediate. Perhaps with the PCM/DD issue that was fixed in this release, they made PCM wait longer before killing DD? It's not a problem for me, but I thought I would post it in case anybody is interested.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Steve said:


> No audio dropouts here with 20.7.1 on my Bolt+, but I did notice some transient, thin horizontal lines of video tearing on my recording of Friday night's _Blue Bloods_. Haven't seen it since, so fingers crossed it was an anomaly.
> 
> View attachment 28439
> 
> ...


Are you in the SF bay area? I ask as I saw the same thing on some CBS(KPIX) content recently as well. I have also seen the same issue on CBS in the past.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Steve said:


> No audio dropouts here with 20.7.1 on my Bolt+, but I did notice some transient, thin horizontal lines of video tearing on my recording of Friday night's _Blue Bloods_. Haven't seen it since, so fingers crossed it was an anomaly.


I've seen something very similar on a couple of recordings on my Roamio Basic. Definitely wasn't there before 2.7.1. I'll have to keep my eye out for this on my other boxes.

Jeff

P.S. I'm in Northern NJ not SF


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nyjklein said:


> I've seen something very similar on a couple of recordings on my Roamio Basic. Definitely wasn't there before 2.7.1. I'll have to keep my eye out for this on my other boxes.
> Jeff
> P.S. I'm in Northern NJ not SF


Interesting. I've seen them on my basic Roamio with CBS also. I have seen streaking in the past, but this is much thinner. I wonder if the whole CBS world has this, since it is hard to see. Of course, there are no errors.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Received the update today on my Bolt and it installed with no problems and everything appears to be working great


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> but I did notice some transient, thin horizontal lines of video tearing on my recording of Friday night's _Blue Bloods_. Haven't seen it since, so fingers crossed it was an anomaly.





keenanSR said:


> Are you in the SF bay area? I ask as I saw the same thing on some CBS(KPIX) content recently as well. I have also seen the same issue on CBS in the past.





nyjklein said:


> I've seen something very similar on a couple of recordings on my Roamio Basic. Definitely wasn't there before 2.7.1. I'll have to keep my eye out for this on my other boxes.





JoeKustra said:


> Interesting. I've seen them on my basic Roamio with CBS also. I have seen streaking in the past, but this is much thinner. I wonder if the whole CBS world has this, since it is hard to see. Of course, there are no errors.


Streaking during Blue Bloods last Friday was an error CBS wide, at least with the East Coast feed (which KPIX records, then plays back later, so they can start prime an hour earlier than the normal Pacific feed)
We noticed it here at the station (CBS Affiliate in SLC), tried tracing out the problem, finally called CBS Air Control and they admitted it was a problem on their end.

phox


----------



## yawitz (Apr 2, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> Are you in the SF bay area? I ask as I saw the same thing on some CBS(KPIX) content recently as well. I have also seen the same issue on CBS in the past.


I'm in the SF Bay Area (Comcast San Mateo), and have been seeing the occasional horizontal black line; I've noticed it on Colbert more often than on any other CBS program, but wouldn't draw any statistically valid conclusion from this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

yawitz said:


> I'm in the SF Bay Area (Comcast San Mateo), and have been seeing the occasional horizontal black line; I've noticed it on Colbert more often than on any other CBS program, but wouldn't draw any statistically valid conclusion from this.


I think because it's a black line and very thin makes it harder to catch. I'm glad (sort of) that it's CBS and not my local feed.

I lived in San Mateo for 15 years. I loved every minute of it. Comcast was analog back then.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> I think this is most likely my cable feed, because it is present on all TiVo DVRs, but thought I would ask. My RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected do not show any anomalies, and my signal levels are very good.
> 
> I am having quite a few brief Audio drop-outs and horizontal Video tearing, across multiple channels since the update. Is anyone else experiencing this.


Yep, I am. My recordings are getting messed up. They'll play fine for a while, then start to pause, stutter, skip and have audio dropouts. My box, which is a Bolt, has 20.7.1.RC2 on it.

Now I don't know if my issue is that my signal is too hot as signal strength is 92% and SNR is 37db, but my older Premier Tivo is recording just fine. I actually watch most of my recorded shows from that box to my Bolt because of the issue it's having.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I thought I read somewhere that HDR was going to be added to the Bolt and Bolt+. Any word of a time frame on that addition?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> Are you in the SF bay area? I ask as I saw the same thing on some CBS(KPIX) content recently as well. I have also seen the same issue on CBS in the past.


I'm on the other coast. New York city burbs.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Streaking during Blue Bloods last Friday was an error CBS wide, at least with the East Coast feed (which KPIX records, then plays back later, so they can start prime an hour earlier than the normal Pacific feed)
> We noticed it here at the station (CBS Affiliate in SLC), tried tracing out the problem, finally called CBS Air Control and they admitted it was a problem on their end.


Whew!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

gamo62 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that HDR was going to be added to the Bolt and Bolt+. Any word of a time frame on that addition?


It might be added to the Bolt + but I doubt they will ever add it to the Bolt...


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

The update seem to apply successfully upgraded date, but things like fast-forward and rewind and very laggy and much slower than before. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

lujan said:


> It might be added to the Bolt + but I doubt they will ever add it to the Bolt...


How do you figure? They're the same box, except the + has 2 more tuners and a larger drive. They both support HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2. I highly doubt one would get it and the other wouldn't. If anything, neither will get it.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

tivoboy said:


> The update seem to apply successfully upgraded date, but things like fast-forward and rewind and very laggy and much slower than before. Has anyone else experienced this?


Yep. Painfully slow. This update has really wreaked havoc on my Bolt. Screwed up recordings, slow commercial skipping and laggy.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

imrf said:


> How do you figure? They're the same box, except the + has 2 more tuners and a larger drive. They both support HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2. I highly doubt one would get it and the other wouldn't. If anything, neither will get it.


Don't get me wrong as I hope they do add HDR to Bolt but usually electronics manufacturers want to make as much profit as they can so they don't update older electronics. Crossing fingers that they do add HDR. I'm more likely to add the "All In" service if they do.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo has said both will get HDR. Still no timeframe, though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lujan said:


> It might be added to the Bolt + but I doubt they will ever add it to the Bolt...


Why? The Bolt and the Bolt+ have the same hardware. If one gets it they will both get it.

But for me it doesn't matter anymore. I've moved on from using my TiVo as a video streaming device. I have too many other devices now that do a better job and also have HDR. Although I still use it for streaming Pandora.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

imrf said:


> Yep. Painfully slow. This update has really wreaked havoc on my Bolt. Screwed up recordings, slow commercial skipping and laggy.


Does any one else have this issue? It seems like a major performance hit for no apparent reason. This IS an upgraded hard drive to a 3 TB drive, but I can't imagine that they would deprecate performance for upgraded systems.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> Does any one else have this issue? It seems like a major performance hit for no apparent reason. This IS an upgraded hard drive to a 3 TB drive, but I can't imagine that they would deprecate performance for upgraded systems.


Most people have this issue after any upgrade. It takes a few DAYS to get performance back. Sometimes a reboot is needed.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

BobCamp1 said:


> Most people have this issue after any upgrade. It takes a few DAYS to get performance back. Sometimes a reboot is needed.


I've had the update for a week now and have down probably 10 reboots. Still slow and crappy. I'm tempted to wipe the drive and start fresh again, but I dunno. My Premier has this update and is working like a champ.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My bolt update works just fine, and I was one of the first people to get this update, I think about March 3rd.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

FWIW, I haven't noticed any performance issues on my Bolt+. I've had the update for over a week now. Knock on wood!


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I clear reset my to do list occasionally and performance is pristine again.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

BobCamp1 said:


> Most people have this issue after any upgrade. It takes a few DAYS to get performance back. Sometimes a reboot is needed.


What an odd thing to say. Not only have I never heard this before, but it is totally contradictory to any and all electronic theory. Unless an update is somehow instantly fragmenting a hard drive or trashing a database index or two, I can't think of anything that could make this true. But on the off chance that it really happens to "Most people", and I have been living in a cave or it is just a well kept secret, I'll have to proudly proclaim that I am not "Most People".

I have been using TiVos since the early days of the Series 2, and I have NEVER seen a slowdown after an update - not once. My Bolt picked up 20.7.1 some time ago, and it is operating exactly as it was before (so far as I can tell).

I will note that there is a distinction between "upgrade" and "Update" - not sure if this distinction was being made by the poster (this thread is about a software upDATE), so maybe that is the difference between me and "Most people". Although I upGRADED the drives on all my old TiVos and never saw poor performance afterwards, my Bolt is still running the stock drive.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

It could be reindexing or updating a database or adding fields or reorganizing files. Didn't the conversion to Rovi take some time ? But yeah, other than that I don't remember Any slowdowns with my Roamio.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

jth tv said:


> It could be reindexing or updating a database or adding fields or reorganizing files. Didn't the conversion to Rovi take some time ? But yeah, other than that I don't remember Any slowdowns with my Roamio.


There is no doubt that organizational database issues as you suggest COULD have a short term impact on a system's performance (but hardly "DAYS" of impact), and that type of change would be quite rare in the grand scheme of things. And besides, I have never seen a planned database reorganization that was not done DURING the update, while the system was still offline.

What I take exception to is the poster's statement that "Most people" have this problem after "any upgrade". In my experience, that just ain't so.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> Does any one else have this issue? It seems like a major performance hit for no apparent reason. This IS an upgraded hard drive to a 3 TB drive, but I can't imagine that they would deprecate performance for upgraded systems.





BobCamp1 said:


> Most people have this issue after any upgrade. It takes a few DAYS to get performance back. Sometimes a reboot is needed.


Mine is working just as quick as before the update. I'm using two Bolts with 4TB drives in each of them.
I used one Bolt, for several hours, right after it updated and it had no performance issues in those several hours of use.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> What an odd thing to say. Not only have I never heard this before, but it is totally contradictory to any and all electronic theory. Unless an update is somehow instantly fragmenting a hard drive or trashing a database index or two, I can't think of anything that could make this true. But on the off chance that it really happens to "Most people", and I have been living in a cave or it is just a well kept secret, I'll have to proudly proclaim that I am not "Most People".
> 
> I have been using TiVos since the early days of the Series 2, and I have NEVER seen a slowdown after an update - not once. My Bolt picked up 20.7.1 some time ago, and it is operating exactly as it was before (so far as I can tell).


If you've really been an active member here since 2005, I don't know how you could have missed people posting on slowdowns after some updates. One example below from 2007 regarding an S3 (and from a well-respected member).



bkdtv said:


> TiVos are slower than usual for the first 48-72 hours after some updates, which require the TiVo to reprocess all the guide data. It does that in the background while your box is running, which causes the slowdown.
> 
> This should not cause you to lose recordings, it should just make the box seem much slower than usual for that 48-72 hours. After that, it should be back to normal.


I haven't really noticed it myself though going back to our original S1's where you certainly might expect an impact given the slower hardware. Not sure I would expect to see it with the Roamio or higher with the faster hardware unless it was a major change (like the Rovi guide data change).

Scott


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

Sad. I was told multiple by technical customer service since January that this update would fix the streaming buffering issues with Plex. They said that it was the issue log to be fixed. It is still an issue. What is going on with their technical support and issue mgmt?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Have you considered you might have network issues locally? I can tell you plex on my Bolt runs fine, both from the local Plex server and from the Plex Cloud. Local is higher bandwidth as everything direct streams.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Mine is working just as quick as before the update. I'm using two Bolts with 4TB drives in each of them.
> I used one Bolt, for several hours, right after it updated and it had no performance issues in those several hours of use.


All I can say is is that it is very noticeable and annoying. I've tried several reboots and forced updates. I'll give it a few more days, usually I have not noticed the "several days" issue where it takes time to resolve, at least not with Roamio and bolt's. It's quite annoying and that it propagates to the minis as well. It's just a delay in response for FF and RW and stop/start, where before this update it was so nice and responsive. couldn't have been any better.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Has anyone had any problems with their Bolt+ when you push the play button while a show is highlighted within a folder, the TiVo will become unresponsive for 10-15 seconds?


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

While watching a recording, my Roamio Basic rebooted yesterday at 6:30 pm PST. A few minutes before that, it kind of stuttered, skipping maybe a second of show. And there was a Blue Spinning Circle a couple of times in the past few days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> While watching a recording, my Roamio rebooted yesterday at 6:30 pm PST. A few minutes before that, it kind of stuttered, skipping maybe a second of show. And there was a Blue Spinning Circle a couple of times in the past few days.


This is scary. Yesterday, about an hour after my daily connection, my basic Roamio performed a restart. First one in years.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

My Bolt has not reset that I know of since the 20.7.1 update. But I can't find the "up time" counter that used to be in the older system info screens. Is there a way to determine how long the Bolt has been running after a reboot? 

Paul


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pgoelz said:


> My Bolt has not reset that I know of since the 20.7.1 update. But I can't find the "up time" counter that used to be in the older system info screens. Is there a way to determine how long the Bolt has been running after a reboot?


If you have a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARD, there's a Boot time value on the Diag Screen menu which should be the last time the TiVo rebooted unless the CableCARD firmware was updated (which doesn't happen very often).

Scott


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> If you have a Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARD, there's a Boot time value on the Diag Screen menu which should be the last time the TiVo rebooted unless the CableCARD firmware was updated (which doesn't happen very often).
> 
> Scott


Thanks, I poked around again and found that screen. I was about to edit my post when I saw your reply.

According to that screen, mine has not rebooted in a week and that reboot was one I triggered while troubleshooting my "ticking" issue.

Paul


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> My Bolt has not reset that I know of since the 20.7.1 update. But I can't find the "up time" counter that used to be in the older system info screens. Is there a way to determine how long the Bolt has been running after a reboot?
> Paul


I think it's now under Help. Look for TiVo Diagnostic. Near the end is cable card info, and the Time since OOB Tune Start is in seconds. Also, in the cable card menu, cable card status, there is Uptime in dddd hh:mm.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

imrf said:


> I've had the update for a week now and have down probably 10 reboots. Still slow and crappy. I'm tempted to wipe the drive and start fresh again, but I dunno. My Premier has this update and is working like a champ.





tivoboy said:


> All I can say is is that it is very noticeable and annoying. I've tried several reboots and forced updates. I'll give it a few more days, usually I have not noticed the "several days" issue where it takes time to resolve, at least not with Roamio and bolt's. It's quite annoying and that it propagates to the minis as well. It's just a delay in response for FF and RW and stop/start, where before this update it was so nice and responsive. couldn't have been any better.


It's a "few days", you know, around 72 hours or so, which is more than a day and even more than a couple of days. But I suppose it can be "several" days as well since "few" and "several" are synonyms.

Don't reboot every day and don't force an update. Reboot once after the first 72 hours or so. Otherwise the Tivo seems to get lost and start whatever it's doing all over again. It's definitely doing something, because the hard drive activity is greater than average during this time period. Maybe putting it into standby would help a little.

It can happen to any Tivo model (my Bolt does it every time), but it doesn't happen to everyone. It happens more often than not which is why I said "most." I could have also used "majority", since "most" and "majority" are synonyms.

Next time I'll get my lawyer to construct a post, as long as she uses Oxford commas.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

The problem I am also having is the hdmi not supported issue why uh now greets me every morning and sadly requires a reboot to correct it. Historically I only saw this about once a month or once every six weeks at most. Yet another clear negative change with this build. 

The hdmi issue is the reason I do a reboot every day and sadly have for now many more than several we're quickly approaching many or most days.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

BobCamp1 said:


> It's a "few days", you know, around 72 hours or so, which is more than a day and even more than a couple of days. But I suppose it can be "several" days as well since "few" and "several" are synonyms.
> 
> Don't reboot every day and don't force an update. Reboot once after the first 72 hours or so. Otherwise the Tivo seems to get lost and start whatever it's doing all over again. It's definitely doing something, because the hard drive activity is greater than average during this time period. Maybe putting it into standby would help a little.
> 
> It can happen to any Tivo model (my Bolt does it every time), but it doesn't happen to everyone. It happens more often than not which is why I said "most." I could have also used "majority", since "most" and "majority" are synonyms.


Turns out the issue with mine is the Toshiba 3TB drive in it. Put the factory one back in and no issues at all.

Also I found a tidbit of info. Toshiba does not replace defective drives any more. They will only provide a cash card for the price of the drive, 4 to 6 weeks after sending it back. Looks like we need to find a different drive that'll work with these Bolts as the warranty procedure is ridiculous.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone want to test this new feature? Don't do the scan, just see if it lets you try.

*Clear QAM Channel Scan is available on BOLT UESs*: This release brings to Bolt / Bolt + the same Clear QAM scan that exists on Roamio. Enables channel scanning with cable card for Clear QAM setups.

Channel scan should be under channel list.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

FWIW, my Bolt+ has been up for 13.25 days.
*
Edited to add*: Checked some old posts, and I got 20.7.1 on 3/8, so no reboots since.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

imrf said:


> Turns out the issue with mine is the Toshiba 3TB drive in it. Put the factory one back in and no issues at all.
> 
> Also I found a tidbit of info. Toshiba does not replace defective drives any more. They will only provide a cash card for the price of the drive, 4 to 6 weeks after sending it back. Looks like we need to find a different drive that'll work with these Bolts as the warranty procedure is ridiculous.


Are yo saying your having these issues since you have an upgraded drive or that your drive failed. I've got the seagate 3tb in mine and it's been working well for many months now. Till now of course


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

tivoboy said:


> Are yo saying your having these issues since you have an upgraded drive or that your drive failed. I've got the seagate 3tb in mine and it's been working well for many months now. Till now of course


My Bolt has an upgraded HDD, the Toshiba 3TB that everyone suggests there. It was recording and playing back fine for about a month, then all of a sudden it start screwing up recording to where they were unwatchable. I pulled that drive out and put the factory drive and a couple other random drives and they all had no issues. My 3TB Toshiba failed.

All I can say is try pulling that drive and put a different one in and run with it for a couple days and see if your issues clear up.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Ugg now I'm also getting playback stuttering and streaming stuttering! Wtf


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

You can purchase a cable and upgrade to a big boy drive, I tried it as an experiment, worked great. Drive goes on the outside of the Bolt


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

imrf said:


> Turns out the issue with mine is the Toshiba 3TB drive in it. Put the factory one back in and no issues at all.
> 
> Also I found a tidbit of info. Toshiba does not replace defective drives any more. They will only provide a cash card for the price of the drive, 4 to 6 weeks after sending it back. Looks like we need to find a different drive that'll work with these Bolts as the warranty procedure is ridiculous.


Well, that sucks, but at least you figured it out.
Toshiba always had the right to give you a gift card. I actually like it, as I don't have to wait for them to ship me a new one back. I can immediately order a new one and have it quicker.
Mine slowed down for 24 hours after the update with the OEM hard drive, but not as much as it normally does and now it's back to its speedy self.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

BobCamp1 said:


> Well, that sucks, but at least you figured it out.
> Toshiba always had the right to give you a gift card.


They used to replace drives like most reputable drive manufacturers, this cash card crap is a recent thing, maybe the last couple years. Personally I think it's stupid, especially when it takes 4-6 weeks to get the card, so you're out that money again, waiting. I've always had quick turnarounds with doing drive replacements that WD and Seagate do. Know I know, this will be my last toshiba. I wish WD has a 2TB red 2.5 drive, I would have gone that route in a heartbeat


----------



## firedownunder (Aug 7, 2015)

tivoboy said:


> The problem I am also having is the hdmi not supported issue why uh now greets me every morning and sadly requires a reboot to correct it. Historically I only saw this about once a month or once every six weeks at most. Yet another clear negative change with this build.
> 
> The hdmi issue is the reason I do a reboot every day and sadly have for now many more than several we're quickly approaching many or most days.


Same here, hdmi hasn't worked in ages (over a year, lost it never came back), rebooting, hard rebooting, new cables, 2 different tvs (newer models), a splitter I know for a fact strips hdcp, nothing works. I get menus/audio and that same damn "hdmi not permitted" floating box. This update changed nothing for me. Been using component but want to clean up all the cables. Mac Pro, Apple TV, Android Box, all work fine via hdmi. Roamio Plus, not so much. Worked great before the whole hdmi fiasco. About ready to give up and throw this thing in the ocean. Come on Tivo, wtf.

Fwiw, while no expert I'm not a newbie/novice in regards to audio/video. When I got my first Premier I had the usual tuning adapter/cable card issues. Turns out I knew more than 98% of the "cable company who shall go un-named".


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I'm still just HATING this build.. have the HDMI issue now several times a day. FF speed at max is still quite reduced. Have lag in the My shows screen, especially when doing a delete, and the remote stutters or stalls sometimes on the my shows screen. 

NONE of these problems prior to latest update. annoyed.


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

This latest build solved all of the HDMI issues that I was having. Also I removed the HDCP stripper and have not seen the HDCP error once since this update.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

davahad said:


> This latest build solved all of the HDMI issues that I was having. Also I removed the HDCP stripper and have not seen the HDCP error once since this update.


Same here on two Roamios. The big issue with HDMI with receivers is fixed. I am also not having and issue with rewind or fast forward. I getting to wonder if this is related to Comcast customers because of the MPEG4 and then the conversion of all the HD channels to 720p, which adds further compression.


----------



## firedownunder (Aug 7, 2015)

firedownunder said:


> Same here, hdmi hasn't worked in ages (over a year, lost it never came back), rebooting, hard rebooting, new cables, 2 different tvs (newer models), a splitter I know for a fact strips hdcp, nothing works. I get menus/audio and that same damn "hdmi not permitted" floating box. This update changed nothing for me. Been using component but want to clean up all the cables. Mac Pro, Apple TV, Android Box, all work fine via hdmi. Roamio Plus, not so much. Worked great before the whole hdmi fiasco. About ready to give up and throw this thing in the ocean. Come on Tivo, wtf.
> 
> Fwiw, while no expert I'm not a newbie/novice in regards to audio/video. When I got my first Premier I had the usual tuning adapter/cable card issues. Turns out I knew more than 98% of the "cable company who shall go un-named".


Tivo replaced the box with a refurb ($79), so far so good. Fingers crossed...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Jed1 said:


> I getting to wonder if this is related to Comcast customers because of the MPEG4 and then the conversion of all the HD channels to 720p, which adds further compression.


The 2xFF issue is just 720p content for me, but it is not related to the Comcast issue, because all my 720p MPEG2 content has the issue, on my RoamioPro and Bolts. None of my 1080i MPEG2 content seems affected, and all of Cox's MPEG4/H.264 channels are 1080i.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> The 2xFF issue is just 720p content for me, but it is not related to the Comcast issue, because all my 720p MPEG2 content has the issue, on my RoamioPro and Bolts. None of my 1080i MPEG2 content seems affected.


I'll need to check mine to see if it's the same way. I had used skip mode with the 720P programs I watched.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> The 2xFF issue is just 720p content for me, but it is not related to the Comcast issue, because all my 720p MPEG2 content has the issue, on my RoamioPro and Bolts. None of my 1080i MPEG2 content seems affected, and all of Cox's MPEG4/H.264 channels are 1080i.


I checked this on a 720p channel and I am seeing this also. I only watch the local news on ABC and do not record any ABC or Fox programs so I never noticed. I mainly watch and record 1080i channels and there is no issues with those channels.
I am not going to bother with it as this doesn't bother me. I don't want to waste my time with support. Somebody else can bang their head off the wall for a while.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I checked lats night with my Designated Survivor recording and also saw this issue. So I've seen it from H.264 recordings and 720P recordings. Although for me, I have no problem with it. It's not ideal but it does look just like it does on Comcast when using FF/REW from their X1.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So I've seen it from H.264 recordings and 720P recordings.


On Comcast all H.264 channels are 720P, so it looks like the issue is with 720P.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

FYI, I mentioned this in another thread: today I was speaking with a Tech supervisor who recognized me (he helped when I had to file an FCC complaint w/Cox) & I happened to mentioned the 'choppy' FFW since the 20.7.1 release. He said he has heard a bit of discussion about it already & it is a known issue, so this may be one of those things it's actually worth to track & report to Tivo. (As opposed to the guide data stuff, which I still occasionally report but have mostly lost interest since it's like chasing one's tail.) 

They're mostly at the 'data gathering' stage at this point as they try to isolate the problem. Stuff he was asking me was type of shows, which channels, etc. Sounds like some of the things they're trying to isolate are live TV vs recordings, MPEG2 vs MPEG4, 720p vs 1080i (he didn't say this directly, I inferred it from his line of questioning.) I told him I'd try to track problematic stuff the next few days & report what I can find.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If anyone cares to check, the release notes have been updated: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

I saw no changes, except the publication date.


----------



## bllp (Apr 29, 2017)

Has anyone been successful with the bolt and the new release scanning clear QAM without cable card. I tried yesterday and got the same message requiring a CC. I did get the guide data to show, but would not tune in the channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bllp said:


> Has anyone been successful with the bolt and the new release scanning clear QAM without cable card. I tried yesterday and got the same message requiring a CC. I did get the guide data to show, but would not tune in the channel.


A TiVo without a cable card will still have a guide just from the zipcode. When a scan does work (I have a Premiere) you will find every channel and sub-channel with a signal. That's 460 for me. But none will be enabled. I know (from my TV) that I have two clear QAM channels and five analog. So I go through the channel list and check those, make them favorites, and have the guide display only favorites. There will be no guide data. All clear QAM channels will have one to four decimal points.


----------



## bllp (Apr 29, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> A TiVo without a cable card will still have a guide just from the zipcode. When a scan does work (I have a Premiere) you will find every channel and sub-channel with a signal. That's 460 for me. But none will be enabled. I know (from my TV) that I have two clear QAM channels and five analog. So I go through the channel list and check those, make them favorites, and have the guide display only favorites. There will be no guide data. All clear QAM channels will have one to four decimal points.


The Tivo Premier is working fine with all guide data with clear QAM in this retirement community private cable system. According to the release notes, the latest software release for the Bolt is supposed to operate just as the Premier is with clear QAM without a cable card. How about it Tivo rep? can you help with this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bllp said:


> The Tivo Premier is working fine with all guide data with clear QAM in this retirement community private cable system. According to the release notes, the latest software release for the Bolt is supposed to operate just as the Premier is with clear QAM without a cable card. How about it Tivo rep? can you help with this?


I hate to ask, but what is your zipcode & provider as shown in System Information?


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

Has their been any acknowledgement of the HDMI issues as discussed in the "Apparently 20.7.1 has major HDMI issues" thread with this release?


----------

